# Catastrophe! The sky is falling!



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

It's Monday, and I'm at work. I'll try to hurt myself later. Maybe fall or somthing. Perhaps a paper cut will do.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 21, 2009)

Be careful, it's dangerous out there


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Be careful, it's dangerous out there


Turns out work is more dangerous than I thought. One co-worker is back today after H1N1. One more is sniffling. Another is not feeling well!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 21, 2009)

I feel ya man. Woke up early, drove 30 miles in traffic only to get a call that the job got cancelled. Eh, I wanna go back to sleep =


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

inb4 delete


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

I got food poisoning  i was eating rotten meat


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I got food poisoning  i was eating rotten meat


We do that all the time in Cali! :lol: It's called 'dining out'! :lol: :lol:  

Oh, and did you guys know there's a limit on the smilies? I got a warning with my first post with three more of these:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> We do that all the time in Cali! :lol: It's called 'dining out'! :lol: :lol:  Oh, and did you guys know there's a limit on the smilies? I got a warning with my first post with three more of these:


What a catastrophe  

yeah but i ate some sort of weird african meat

It said on the menu:

_Panthera leo_ Infant.

I didn't know if people ate it before so i thought "why not" and took a bite.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like it is a baby


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Sounds like it is a baby


cub maybe.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> cub maybe.





idolomantis said:


> What a catastrophe  yeah but i ate some sort of weird african meat
> 
> It said on the menu:
> 
> ...


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey I know what's going on. You're making fun of my old topics!


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> Hey I know what's going on. You're making fun of my old topics!


Now what would give you that idea? Come on now. The internet is serious business.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 21, 2009)

Grant!

We haven't heard from you in over four hours! Are you O.K. (hope not, so that we can continue this thread)? Did you get a paper cut, as you feared? Beware! There is a virulent virus out there that might have been on the paper. If it got into your system your finger would go black and oozy and want to hang from a twig. Please try to post every couple of hours, we don't want to miss any of the fun.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Grant!We haven't heard from you in over four hours! Are you O.K. (hope not, so that we can continue this thread)? Did you get a paper cut, as you feared? Beware! There is a virulent virus out there that might have been on the paper. If it got into your system your finger would go black and oozy and want to hang from a twig. Please try to post every couple of hours, we don't want to miss any of the fun.


It's not black yet, but a bright translucent blue-green. Kinda pretty color, but I'm feeling woozy.

Phil, I'm being totally serious. I hope your not making fun of me!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> It's not black yet, but a bright translucent blue-green. Kinda pretty color, but I'm feeling woozy.


I hate it when that hapens  

I had my finger turning yello-reddish, it fell off.

It got cut by some sharp pointy thing when i tried to rip my dinner in half.

The dinner gave me food poisoning tho.

luckily i grew a new finger.

Don't worry it'll regenerate if it falls off (or it wil explode)


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

okay come on now. why make fun of some of the things I've said. The last time I posted in any of the topics that you're mocking was 2 days ago, and it's gonna be 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay come on now. why make fun of some of the things I've said. The last time I posted in any of the topics that you're mocking was 2 days ago, and it's gonna be 3 tomorrow.


There's not going to be a tomorrow.... don't you know, the sky is falling!  I read it right here on the Internet... so it must be true! :mellow:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, the internet is serious business.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 21, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> It's not black yet, but a bright translucent blue-green. Kinda pretty color, but I'm feeling woozy.Phil, I'm being totally serious. I hope your not making fun of me!!!!!


It's not just you; the finger sounds pretty serious too. Don't get Nervous, though. Even if the infection kills you, you'll reaser resser come back to life, shortly.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay come on now. why make fun of some of the things I've said. The last time I posted in any of the topics that you're mocking was 2 days ago, and it's gonna be 3 tomorrow.


lololl Lurk moar


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's not just you; the finger sounds pretty serious too. Don't get Nervous, though. Even if the infection kills you, you'll reaser resser come back to life, shortly.


Ack! I...think...I'm....*gasp*...dying...

But before I do, could you PM me about that ghost male? or 2? I've already got two from Arkanis and had them mated. Could I also give you some advice about the unicorns that I've never had? Thanks.

Oh, and work was catastrophic. So I left early. I'll PM you again so you know I'm okay, okay?


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 22, 2009)

And Phil, I'm sorry I was bothering you about the genetics and hybird vigor! I found that I prefer to apologize publicly. You know, so that it really means something to all the other members.

Thanks Rick! And Ian!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 22, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> And Phil, I'm sorry I was bothering you about the genetics and hybird vigor! I found that I prefer to apologize publicly. You know, so that it really means something to all the other members.Thanks Rick! And Ian!


O.K. that was all over with days ago! And I hope that you didn't take the fowl language that I used in those three P.M.s, seriously, O.K?


----------



## Opivy (Sep 22, 2009)

this thread is epic


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, I died this morning. It was a real catastophe. But I'm fine now.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

Ian said:


> Just to let everyone know, I died this morning. It was a real catastophe. But I'm fine now.


Oh my goodness Ian  That must've been soo troumatic for you...

GLad you're OK


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 22, 2009)

Ian said:


> Just to let everyone know, I died this morning. It was a real catastophe. But I'm fine now.


Well, O.K., but did you know that I have, own, possess Creoboter Creoboter Creoboter (Pseudocreobotra) Creoboter?


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2009)

Phil, no way, are you serious??


----------



## 3.1415926 (Sep 23, 2009)

> yeah but i ate some sort of weird african meatIt said on the menu:
> 
> Panthera leo Infant.
> 
> I didn't know if people ate it before so i thought "why not" and took a bite.


Panthera leo is the most famous predatory big cat. Do you have enough clues to guess the species?

Remembering the famous Disney ® movie that took place in Africa will help.

It starts with an L


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Panthera leo is the most famous predatory big cat. Do you have enough clues to guess the species?Remembering the famous Disney ® movie that took place in Africa will help.
> 
> It starts with an L


Lemming?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2009)

locust?


----------



## sbugir (Sep 23, 2009)

lemmiwinks?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

Loris?


----------



## 3.1415926 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it might be legal to hunt them ouside of reserves ,but im not suprised the meat was rotten. Next time dont eat mystery meat in places where people suffering from famine or civil war will be desprate enough to hunt

lion cubs


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 24, 2009)

10dor1fro32 said:


> I think it might be legal to hunt them ouside of reserves ,but im not suprised the meat was rotten. Next time dont eat mystery meat in places where people suffering from famine or civil war will be desprate enough to huntlion cubs


So, Idolo, stop dining out on rotten meat in strife-torn Africa, and eat Biryani (God knows what the meat in that is) in strife-torn Iraq.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 24, 2009)

Will do


----------

